# seit Ubuntu heißt .htaccess uft8.htaccess und geht nicht mehr?



## supersalzi (17. August 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe neulich mein PC von WinXP auf Ubuntu umgestellt.

seit dem sehe ich mittels FireFTP auf meinem webspace keine .htaccess mehr, sondern nur noch utf8.htaccess

Wenn ich die utf8.htaccess Datein in .htaccess umbennenne verschwindet sie.

Ich hatte eine funktionierende .htaccess auf dem Server. 
Da ich nun keine .htaccess mehr sehen konnte,  lud ich die von Ubuntu-Linux in uft8.htaccess umbenannte alte .htaccess wieder hoch und jetzt bekomme ich einen 500 internal server error. 

Ich habe die datei umbenannt, das utf8 vor dem Punkt entfertn, die Datei verschwand, und der Fehler kommt immer noch.

Kann mir jemand diese Zusammenhänge erklären?
Danke


----------



## Gumbo (17. August 2009)

Mit einem Punkt beginnende Dateinamen sind versteckte Dateien. Sicher gibt es im Dateisystem-Browser eine Option, mit der diese Dateien angezeigt werden. Falls nicht, gibt es ja noch das Terminal und ls -a.


----------



## supersalzi (17. August 2009)

ok, das erklärt das "verschwinden" der Dateien.

Aber warum heißen die nun utf8.htaccess unter Ubuntu ?

FireFTP kann die versteckte Datei sogar anzeigen. Aber nun legt die versteckte .htaccess mit dem Inhalt, der schon mal funktionierte, den Server lahm (Error 500)?

Als heist sie utf8.htaccess, passiert auf dem server gar nichts?

(mit Server rede ich immer von dem Webspace meines hosters, nicht meinem lokalen server)


----------



## Dr Dau (17. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich denke mal dass auch hier die BOM Probleme bereitet (wie es bereits bei PHP/HTML der Fall ist)..
Stelle sicher dass Dein Editor die Datei als ASCII-Datei abspeichert..... und nicht als UTF-8.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]


supersalzi hat gesagt.:


> Aber warum heißen die nun utf8.htaccess unter Ubuntu ?


Gute Frage, evtl. ist Ubuntu (oder Linux allgemein) so schlau und will den Benutzer damit warnen dass die Datei UTF-8 codiert ist.



supersalzi hat gesagt.:


> Als heist sie utf8.htaccess, passiert auf dem server gar nichts?


Weil eine utf8.htaccess für den Server (Apache) eine Datei wie jede andere ist.
Eine .htaccess hingegen ist eine Konfigurationsdatei die der Server verarbeitet.
[/edit]


----------



## supersalzi (17. August 2009)

Mit dem BOM war ein guter Tip, als "ISO-8859-1" gehts.

Jetzt ist mir nur noch total unklar, warum ich ohne Probleme aus einer Windows-Umgebung heraus UTF8 codierte .htaccess dateien erfolgreich einsetzten konnte. 
Ich habe das, sofern ich mich recht erinnre, sogar absichtlich gemacht, da ich Umlaute in der Dateinamen habe, un d das nur so zu machen war.

Nun stehe ich natürlich vor einem Probelm:
Ein anderer Webspace (beim gleichen Hoster), auf dem ich von meinem neuen Ubuntu aus noch nichts gemacht habe, funktioniert hervorradend. FireFTP zeigt mir aber ebenfalls nur die uft8.htaccess an, eine verstecke .htaccess wird nicht angezeigt.

Logischerweise müsste das alles ebenfalls nach einer ersten Änderung von Ubuntu aus nicht mehr funktionieren. Und wie schon erwähnt, gabs da Probleme mit den Umlauten, z.B. bei URLs wie diesen:
http://salzinet.com/blog/22.03.2009/Papagaien,_UFOs_und_besetzte_Häuser  (oha, firefox schreibt ...besetzte_Häuser , kopfschüttel).

Jetzt wünsche ich mir zum ersten mal mein altes XP zurück, obwohl das Problem doch eigentlich so garnicht OS-Spezifisch sein dürfte...


----------

